# To make able to print LEGAL paper by CANON LBP 1210



## pcd59 (Apr 6, 2007)

Please help me if anybody got the instruction to set up of Canon LBP-1210 laser printer to print legal size paper as company provides the software of A4 ,letter size paper to print only.As far as legal paper concern the software tobe somehow change is required.


----------



## eddie (Apr 7, 2007)

You have not mentioned the distro you are using. Also, have you tried managing your printer from cups html frontend? It is usually located at the following URL
*localhost:631/admin

Go to manage printers and then under your relevant printer, choose "Set Printer Options". See if you get option to print legal pages from there.


----------



## mvicac (Nov 10, 2008)

To make able to print LEGAL paper by CANON LBP 1210


----------



## jd (Nov 13, 2008)

I Have Same Problem with my Canon IP3000 I tried almost everything possible but there is no result


----------

